# دليل التطبيق العملي لكيفية تحليل وإستخدام gis (مدعم بأكثر من ثمانين مسألة مع حلولها)



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 يونيو 2010)

دليل التطبيق العملي لكيفية تحليل وإستخدام GIS 
(مدعم بأكثر من ثمانين مسألة مع حلولها)
لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بنوعيها (Vector & Raster)​ 

Practical GIS Analysis​ 




​ 
Practical guide for solving geo-spatial problems independent of specific GIS software and hardware ​ 
Practical GIS Analysis will teach how GIS tools work and how to use them to solve problems in both vector and grid GIS worlds ​ 
The book includes real-life applications from urban problems including real estate query, urban emergency response, address geocoding, resource allocation, groundwater analysis, auto accident analysis, and optimal path analysis ​ 
You can test your problem-solving abilities by trying the more than eighty GIS problems (and solutions) presented in this book​ 
If you want to learn how GIS works, and what kinds of problems 
you can solve using it, this book is for you​ 
PDF file
File Size: 9.72 MB​ 
رابط التحميل:
http://www.4shared-china.com/document/rsykoPzr/Practical_GIS_Analysis.html?
err=no-sess​ 
رابط أخر للتحميل:
http://rs658.rapidshare.com/files/246408838/0415286093.pdf/a>​


----------



## husam_f (30 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 يونيو 2010)

husam_f قال:


> مشششششششششششششششكور جدا


 
حياكم الله أخي حسام.
مشكور جدا تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخ جلال

جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحلام بريئة (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 يوليو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> الله يبارك فيك اخ جلال
> 
> جازاكم الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أختي الفاضلة المشرفة م/مريم.
مشكورة جدا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. بارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 يوليو 2010)

أحلام بريئة قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


 
حياك الله أختي الفاضلة أحلام بريئة.
مشكورة جدا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. بارك الله بك.


----------



## elreedy50 (11 يوليو 2010)

للأسف الدعم باللغة العربية لهذا البرنامج وهذه التقنية يكاد يكون معدوووووووووووم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يوليو 2010)

elreedy50 قال:


> للأسف الدعم باللغة العربية لهذا البرنامج وهذه التقنية يكاد يكون معدوووووووووووم


 
حياك الله elreedy50.
مشكور على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## عبدالله لصور (11 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخونا الكريم


>>> يعطيك العافية <<<


----------



## memo110 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكراً , وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

عبدالله لصور قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير اخونا الكريم
> 
> 
> >>> يعطيك العافية <<<


 
حياك الله أخي عبدالله لصور .
مشكور على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. 
بارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

memo110 قال:


> شكراً , وبارك الله فيكم .


 
حياك الله memo110 .
شكراً على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. بارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يوليو 2010)

حذفت بسبب التكرار


----------



## tarik86 (21 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله
y-a-il une version en français?
*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 يوليو 2010)

tarik86 قال:


> *بارك الله*
> *y-a-il une version en français?*


 

حياك الله أخي طارق.
للأسف, لا توجد معي نسخة باللغة الفرنسية.
Pas moi une version en français
شكراً على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. بارك الله بك.


----------



## dr sobhy (25 يوليو 2010)

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
دكتور / صبحى متولى سالم
نظم معلومات جغرافية
جامعة المنوفية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 يوليو 2010)

dr sobhy قال:


> مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
> دكتور / صبحى متولى سالم
> نظم معلومات جغرافية
> جامعة المنوفية


 
حياكم الله أخي الدكتور صبحي سالم.
شكرا جزيلا لكم على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 يوليو 2010)

*التطبيقات العملية للدليل ونوعيات مسائل التمارين المتعلقة بها مع حلولها*

*التطبيقات العملية للدليل *
*ونوعيات مسائل التمارين المتعلقة بها مع حلولها*​


Data Model Exercise and Solutions
Tabular Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Point Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Line Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Network Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Dynamic Segmentation Exercise and Solutions
Polygon Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Grid Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Image Analysis Exercise and Solutions
Vector Exercise and Solutions
Grid Exercise and Solutions​


----------



## نهي عفيفي (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا يارب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 يوليو 2010)

نهي عفيفي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا يارب


 
حياك الله أختي نهي عفيفي.
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## odwan (3 أغسطس 2010)

رفع الله قدرك وأطال عمرك ونفع بك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2010)

odwan قال:


> رفع الله قدرك وأطال عمرك ونفع بك


 
اللهم آمين.

حياك الله أخي المهندس عدوان.
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عني خيرا أخي الفاضل على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب. 

حفظك الله بخير وعافية.


----------



## tarik86 (4 أغسطس 2010)

merci a sat...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أغسطس 2010)

tarik86 قال:


> merci a sat...


 
العفو أخي طارق.
شكرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## ميسم جدعه (3 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
وشكرا عل جهودكم 
مع كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ميسم جدعه قال:


> يعطيكم العافية
> وشكرا عل جهودكم
> مع كل الاحترام والتقدير


 
حياكم الله أخي ميسم جدعه.
شكرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.
ولكم منا تحية وإحترام وتقدير.


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
العفو أخي قاسم الكيميائي.
شكرا جزيلا لك على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 يناير 2011)

searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً


 
شكرا جزيلا لك على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## memo110 (31 يناير 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 فبراير 2011)

memo110 قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر .


 
شكرا جزيلا لك على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## sepan (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررر اخي الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 فبراير 2011)

sepan قال:


> مشكورررررر اخي الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي sepan.
شكرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## سامي زعيم (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 فبراير 2011)

سامي زعيم قال:


> مشكور جدا وجزاك الله ألف خير


 
حياك الله أخي سامي زعيم.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## سعيد الحمدان (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يالحبيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo3tez+ (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 فبراير 2011)

سعيد الحمدان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور يالحبيب بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله اخي سعيد الحمدان.
جزاك الله خير على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع وإختيارك له أول مشاركة لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 فبراير 2011)

mo3tez+ قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور


 
حياك الله اخي معتز.
مشكور على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## apba01 (26 فبراير 2011)

جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 فبراير 2011)

apba01 قال:


> جازاكم الله خيرا


 
حياكم الله apba01.
جازاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## mohamed al fakki (13 مارس 2011)

well done


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 مارس 2011)

mohamed al fakki قال:


> well done


 
حياك الله اخي محمد.
مشكور على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## نفرتيت (30 مارس 2011)

*Thank alot to you*

:20:


جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> دليل التطبيق العملي لكيفية تحليل وإستخدام gis
> 
> (مدعم بأكثر من ثمانين مسألة مع حلولها)
> لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بنوعيها (vector & raster)​
> ...


----------



## نفرتيت (30 مارس 2011)

Thank alot to yuo


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مارس 2011)

نفرتيت قال:


> :20:


 
حياك الله نفرتيت.
مشكور على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع وإختيارك له اول مشاركاتك في الملتقى.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مارس 2011)

نفرتيت قال:


> thank alot to yuo


 
العفو, شكرا لك على إهتمامك بالموضوع.


----------



## osama mohamed nour (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أبريل 2011)

osama mohamed nour قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي اسامه محمد نور.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## menhaly89 (3 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أبريل 2011)

menhaly89 قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 
شكرا جزيلا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## aretas (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لكم في جهوده الطيبه .. مشكووووووووووورين


----------



## سولارلونر (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الموقعين لم يعملا ارجو التاكد من الروابط


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

[


aretas قال:


> بارك الله لكم في جهوده الطيبه .. مشكووووووووووورين



جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع وإختيارك له اول مشاركاتك في الملتقى.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

سولارلونر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموقعين لم يعملا ارجو التاكد من الروابط



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الرابط التالي: 
http://www.4shared-china.com/document/rsykoPzr/Practical_GIS_Analysis.html?
ما زال يعمل معي, ارجو ان يكون كذلك معك.


----------



## عباس المهندس (29 يوليو 2011)

عاجز عن الشكر وتقبل تحياتي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## benaissa20 (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## noor-swan (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
طالما بحثت عن كتب أو مقالات تجمل هذا الموضوع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2011)

عباس المهندس قال:


> عاجز عن الشكر وتقبل تحياتي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك



حياك الله أخي عباس المهندس.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير وعافية.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2011)

benaissa20 قال:


> مشكورين



حياك الله أخي benaissa.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير وعافية.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2011)

noor-swan قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> طالما بحثت عن كتب أو مقالات تجمل هذا الموضوع




حياك الله noor-swan.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير وعافية.


----------



## gota2025 (9 أغسطس 2011)

ادام الله ايامك وزاد في عطائك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أغسطس 2011)

gota2025 قال:


> ادام الله ايامك وزاد في عطائك



حياك اللهgota2025 
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير وعافية.


----------



## SERAGE2007 (10 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 أغسطس 2011)

serage2007 قال:


> thanks



العفو, شكرا لك على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## ود فرح الجعلي (12 أغسطس 2011)

تشكرات يا أغبري...الله يديك العافية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 أغسطس 2011)

ود فرح الجعلي قال:


> تشكرات يا أغبري...الله يديك العافية



العفو, شكرا لك على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## Lion_Power (14 أغسطس 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أغسطس 2011)

lion_power قال:


> thank you very much



العفو, شكرا لك على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## فلاح80 (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## حارث البدراني (23 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورر اخي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أغسطس 2011)

فلاح80 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياخي



حياك الله أخي فلاح.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.
خواتم مرضية وكل عام وانت بخير وعافية.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أغسطس 2011)

حارث البدراني قال:


> مشكورر اخي



حياك الله أخي حارث البدراني.
شكرا لك على تفضلك بالتواصل مع الموضوع.
خواتم مرضية وكل عام وانت بخير وعافية.


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نائل الجبوري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> على الطرح القيم
> 
> والمميز





حياك الله أخي نائل الجبوري.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقGIS (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا شباب حدا يرفع اللموضوع تاني اذا ممكن


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بوشلوش مصطفى قال:


> جازاكم الله خيرا




حياك الله أخي بوشلوش مصطفى.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشقGIS قال:


> يا شباب حدا يرفع اللموضوع تاني اذا ممكن



http://www.4shared-china.com/document/rsykoPzr/Practical_GIS_Analysis.html?


----------



## عاشقGIS (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يا نشاما لو سمحتم حدا يرفع الموضوع تاني رجااااااااء


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشقGIS قال:


> يا نشاما لو سمحتم حدا يرفع الموضوع تاني رجااااااااء



رابط آخر:
http://www.4shared-china.com/document/K_KNoclG/Practical_GIS_Analysis.htm​


----------



## كارمينو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الله أخي حسامالف شكر


----------



## عاشقGIS (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> رابط آخر:
> http://www.4shared-china.com/document/k_knoclg/practical_gis_analysis.htm​



اخي جلال مشكور جدا ولكن الرابط لم يعمل ارجو ان ترفعه مرة اخرى لو تكرمت


----------



## عاشقGIS (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي جلال الرابط تمام 

كل الود


----------



## mustafa49 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كارمينو قال:


> الله أخي حسامالف شكر



حياك الله.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشقgis قال:


> مشكور اخي جلال الرابط تمام
> 
> كل الود




الحمد لله.

خالص التقدير والأمنيات لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mustafa49 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



آمين واياكم أخي الكريم.


----------



## دحدوح (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل بس لو عربي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

دحدوح قال:


> جميل بس لو عربي جزاك الله خيرا



حياك الله اخي دحدوح.
شكرا لك على تواصلك مع الموضوع الذي لا يوجد منه -مع الأسف- ترجمه عربي.


----------



## أسد الغابة (7 يناير 2012)

ثبتك الله ياابن ثابت يوم تزل الاقدام ووفقك ربنا لك خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يناير 2012)

أسد الغابة قال:


> ثبتك الله ياابن ثابت يوم تزل الاقدام ووفقك ربنا لك خير




حياك الله اخي أسد الغابة.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب ولا يسعني سوى القول:
آمين واياك وجعل الله الجنة مأواي ومأواك.


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (12 يناير 2012)

كتااااااااااااب رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يناير 2012)

أحمد فؤاد الافندى قال:


> كتااااااااااااب رائع
> 
> بارك الله فيك



حياكم الله اخي أحمد فؤاد الافندى.
جزاكم الله خيرا على تفضلكم بالتواصل مع الموضوع.


----------



## عايش حلا (9 أبريل 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو من الاخوة الذين حملوا الكتاب اعادة رفعة وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ذولفقار (24 أبريل 2015)

الرابط فيه مشكلةارجوا الحل


----------



## ebdaa4eim (26 أبريل 2015)

Thankssssssss, but the link not work


----------



## muhammadfaisal (26 أبريل 2015)

الرابط ما يشتغل عندي؟؟
هل من مساعدة؟


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

